# Windows 7 schmiert ab



## SteffMac (19. November 2011)

Hallo 

nach stundenlangem googeln und der SuFu hier im Forum weis ich langsam nicht mehr weiter..

Folgendes Problem:
ich bin in Firefox unterwegs, surfe durchs Netz auf Facebook, diverse Online Games oder sonstiges, auf einmal sehe ich wie auf dem Desktop alle Verknüpfungen verschwinden, die Startleiste ist nicht mehr vorhanden und wenn ich versuche den Task Manager zu starten kommt folgende Fehler Meldung:

_"Fehler beim Anzeigen der Sicherheits- und Herunterfahroptionen"
"Während des Anmeldevorgangs konnte durch Drücken von Strg+Alt+Entf keine Sicherheits- und Anmeldeoptionen angezeigt werden. Wenn das Betriebssystem nicht reagiert, drücken sie Esc, oder starten Sie den Computer durch Drücken des Netzschalters neu._"

Gehe ich dem nach was da steht, und drücke den Netzschalter dass der PC ausgeht, schalte ihn wieder ein kommt vom BIOS ne fehlermeldung mit _BootMGR fehlt_! mir fiel ebenfalls auf dass wenn der Fehler auftritt an meiner SSD statt dem grünen licht auch noch ein Orangenes Licht zusätzlich leuchtet!
um den BootMGR Fehler zu entfernen muss ich kurz ins Bios und die SSD wieder als Standart Boot Device eingeben und schon fährt win7 wieder hoch, mit allen Fenstern von Firefox die ich offen hatte und Angemeldet bin ich ebenfalls noch überall!

Der Fehler tritt recht unregelmäßig auf, kann sein ich Fahr das System hoch und schon nach 10 min. steigts aus oder ich kann es den ganzen Tag laufen lassen und passiert garnichts!

mir kommt es langsam spanisch vor, denn ich habe den PC eigentlich nur  zum zocken und während den Spielpausen statistiken und bisschen Facebook  und ab und an noch kurz Youtube für neue Trailer.
Win7 hab ich vor vll. 3 wochen frisch aufgesetzt da ich auf ne SSD  umgestiegen bin, wobei ich nicht denke dass es mit der SSD  zusammenhängt, der gleiche Fehler kam damals schon mit meiner HDD. Des  weiteren finde ich komisch, dass es die ersten 2 Wochen seit dem neu  Aufsetzen reibungslos lief, nicht ein Bluescreen oder sonstiges!
Ich kann auch Stunden lang durchzocken ohne dass das System abschmiert, bestes Beispiel ist der 9 Stunden Battlefield 3 Marathon.

Das ist allerdings nicht die einzigste Fehlermeldung die kommt, denn die Fehlermeldungen varieren, manchmal steht noch etwas dran dass etwas nicht in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen werden konnte (Fehler Meldung E/A irgendwas) (habs leider nicht geschafft nen Foto von der Fehlermeldung zu machen -.-), drückt man bei der Fehlermeldung kommt dann nen Bluescreen.


Virenprogramm und Firewall ist ebenfalls vorhanden, G Data Internet Security 2012.

Windows Wiederherstellungspunkte hab ich schon versucht, brachte nichts!
Habe nen anderen Browser probiert, brachte nichts!


Mein System:
OS: Win7 Ultimate 64bit (mit allen neusten Updates [auser den Sprachoptionen] und Service Pack 1)
CPU: Intel i7 2600k
Mainboard: AsusP8p67 Pro Rev. 3 (Bios version 1502)
RAM: 8GB Kingston PCI1600
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 6950
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Spedo Advance
Netzteil: 550Watt
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2011)

Überprüfe den RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.

Poste ein paar Screenshots von CrystalDiskInfo (CrystalDiskInfo - Software - Crystal Dew World), für jede Festplatte (SSD, HDD).

Poste ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).

Poste bitte auch noch die genauen Stopfehlercodes der Bluescreens.


----------



## SteffMac (21. November 2011)

sachen gibts ^^
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/cpuvjroamh5zu.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/mainboardao1z4w6etb.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/spd21584fpwol.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/crystaldiskinfoucrlse20xf.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/memtestqevxohdwi7.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/crystaldiskinfop1rkcgnebq.jpg


bluescreen hab ich bisher keinen mehr bekommen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann sah der hier aber gleich aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur dass ganz unten (dumping physical memory to disk statt der 30 immer ne 0 stand, selbst nach ner viertel stunde...


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2011)

Bitte noch einen Screenshot vom Reiter "Memory" (CPU-Z).



> nur dass ganz unten (dumping physical memory to disk statt der 30 immer ne 0 stand, selbst nach ner viertel stunde...


 
Würde dafür sprechen, dass das Problem durch die Systemplatte (SSD) ausgelöst wird. Die Sandforce Controller sind leider dafür bekannt, dass sie derartige Probleme auslösen bzw. fehleranfällig sind. OCZ wirbt gerade mit der aktuellsten Firmware, die solche Bugs beseitigen soll. Das wäre ein Ansatz!
Der Bluescreen Stopfehler würde auch in diese Richtung gehen -> Speicherzugriffsverletzung (Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein), ebenso wie deine Fehlerbeschreibung:



> Gehe ich dem nach was da steht, und drücke den Netzschalter dass der PC ausgeht, schalte ihn wieder ein kommt vom BIOS ne fehlermeldung mit _BootMGR fehlt_! mir fiel ebenfalls auf dass wenn der Fehler auftritt an meiner SSD statt dem grünen licht auch noch ein Orangenes Licht zusätzlich leuchtet!


 
Flashe die Firmware der SSD auf die aktuellste Version. OCZ Technology


----------



## SteffMac (22. November 2011)

ouh, hab ich glatt übersehen hochzuladen, sorry!

memoryes6lt4pwzi.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net


das mit der Firmware der SSD Flashen geht nich so einfach da Win7 auf der SSD installiert ist und man mit der Toolbox von OCZ ausdrücklich nicht flashen kann wenn das OS auf der SSD läuft... also erstma Linux Version suchen die sich von CD booten lässt... 

zudem, Angst, bin früher schon mehrfach auf die schnauze geflogen als ich irgendwas flashen wollte, hab da irgendwie nie sonderlich viel glück dabei... ^^ -.-  

aber, wird erledigt!


----------



## SteffMac (22. November 2011)

hab was im OCZ Forum gefunden, werds mal damit probieren....


All-in-one Lösung für OCZ SandForce SSDs (Firmware Update, Secure Erase)


sollte man nichts mehr von mir hören hab ich den PC ausm Fenster geworfen und sitze fortan wieder an meinem 17" MacBook Pro


----------



## SteffMac (22. November 2011)

ssdgeflasht1fp0yrn2mv.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net


hat funktioniert ^^
gott ging mir der arsch auf glatteis...


----------



## simpel1970 (23. November 2011)

SteffMac schrieb:


> gott ging mir der arsch auf glatteis...


 
Das geht am Anfang jedem so 

Prima, dass es geklappt hat. Jetzt erst mal abwarten, ob die Probleme bleiben. Wenn ja, stelle testweise im Bios die Command Rate der RAM auf 2T.


----------



## SteffMac (23. November 2011)

joa, mal beobachten, seit 2 tagen liefs jetzt stabil, vll. hatter auch nur schiss bekommen weil ich mehrmals vor mich hingebruttelt hab dasser ausm fenster fliegt 


jedenfalls ma herzlichsten dank   ich schreib spätestens ende der woche obs läuft


----------



## simpel1970 (23. November 2011)

ja, hehe. Der traut sich jetzt erst mal keinen Muckser zu machen 

Bin gespannt, ob es nun stabil bleibt. Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## SteffMac (27. November 2011)

läuft soweit stabil!

VIELEN VIELEN DANK!!!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (28. November 2011)

Prima 

Gern geschehen.


----------

